# Rootserver>für Games Only.Auch unsicher?



## keyoshix (12. Dezember 2005)

Hi Leute,

bevor ihr mich böse anschaut, ich hab schon die meisten (ich denke mal wichtigsten) Threads hier zum Thema RootServer durchgelesen, und ich muss sagen die Hoffnung einen GameServer mittels eines RootServers zu bewerkstelligen mittlerweile in Form von Bauchschmerzen Übergegangen ist.

Falls mein Post sinnlos erscheint, bitte Löschen.

Was haben wir (Clan) vor:
Wir brauchen einen Gameserver der uns BF2 hostet. Interessant wäre, das 2 Games gleichzeitig laufen können, und ich denke mal das es dann mittels der vorhandenen Hardware/Traffic/Backbone geregelt wird was möglich ist.
Leider kostet ein GameServer für 24Slots um die 70€ und ein Root je nach Provider um die 50 - 70€. Aber bei dem Root kann man ja mehr Slots bereitstellen.

Was ich gerne wissen möchte:
Ich habe gelesen, das die ircBots (Eggdrops <- damit hab ich keine Ahnung, weiß aber was das ist) ziemlich viele Hacker anlockt, ebenso wenn man httpd laufen hat.

*Wie ist das im Falle eines GameServers? Kann man da als Admin ein wenig beruhigter Schlafen? Ich meine ich möchte nicht aufwachen und eine Trafficrechnung in unbezahlbarer Höhe haben  * Ich werde auch alle erdenklichen Sicherheitsaspekte bedenken, einbauen und administrieren, updaten (Firewall, Userrights, File/Directory Permissions, LogFiles, etc). 

*Ist es auch möglich, das jemand meinen Lokalen Server (wenn ich ihn fertig eingerichtet habe) mal auf Sicherheitslecks überprüft?* <<--- Das wäre mir wichtig, oder gibts dafür eine Software?

*Die meisten Roots verwenden Suse 10x, kann ich auch einen lokalen Gentoo einrichten um ihn zu konfigurieren und zu testen?* Ich weiß ja nicht wie weit die sich nun ähnlich bei der Ordnerstruktur sind. Bin da leider nicht so auf dem laufenden. Achja, bin seit einem Jahr nicht mehr in Linux drin, komme aber wieder schnell rein, hatte davor 4 Jahre lang erfahrungen sammeln können, hatte auch nen httpd, ldap postfix (heißt das so) eingerichtet. Ja sorry kann mir die ganzen netten Namen nicht merken 

(Ich weiß auch aus der Underground Szene, das die Irgendwelche Scanner nutzen um Server zu finden.)

Zu mir ein wenig:
ich konnte reichlich Erfahrungen mit Linux sammeln, anfänglich mit Suse, dann RedHat und hängen geblieben bin ich bei Gentoo (sollte einigen ein Begriff sein). Ich habe aber noch nicht 100%ige Kenntnisse im Sichern des Servers hab jedoch vor erstmal zu Hause einen Server als Root Server umzubasteln. Kernel kompileren ist auch kein Problem,.. Stand in irgendeinem Thread 

Zeit zum Administrieren hab ich auch, jedoch nicht jeden Tag 1h, ich sage mal ich würde 3-5h in der Woche opfern...*Reicht das? Oder ratet ihr mir auch von einem Root Server als GameServer ab?*

Als Admin würde ich und noch eine (vertraute) Person fungieren. Und ich bin auch nicht scheu, mir alle ManPages, Tuts, Help- und andere Seiten durchzulesen.

Bitte um Tips... Achja, kennt vielleicht eine gute Ressource für RootServer? Ich meine so eine Art Seite, wie man das am besten Bewerkstelligt. Nur wenn einer sowas zufällig im Kopf hat,..sonst nicht. Und keine Angst, ich kenne Göögle ^^

Um die Übersichtlichkeit zu waren, habe ich *relevante Fragen* dick gemacht 

Edit: *Eignen sich für solche Sachen auch die VServer von server4free z.B.?*

Tom


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. Dezember 2005)

Der Webserver selbst ist immer weniger direkt das Ziel von Angriffen. Jedoch nimmt die Zahl der Angriffe auf serverseitige Scripts (wie PHP und Perl) zu.

Einen Server grundlegend auf Sicherheitsluecken zu pruefen ist nicht so schwer, dafuer gibt es einige Tools.
Meine Lieblinge dabei sind folgende:
nMap
Nessus
Rootkit Hunter


nMap ist ein Portscanner, dieser wird optimalerweise von einem anderen System gestartet um zu sehen was nach aussen offen ist
Nessus ist ein Security-Scanner, dieser kann Dir wertvolle Informationen ueber Deine Dienste liefern. Dieser sollte am besten sowohl lokal als auch remote ueber das System gejagt werden, da die lokalen Checks noch auf ein paar fehlende Updates mehr hinweise koennen.
Rootkit Hunter wird auf dem zu pruefenden System ausgefuehrt. Er ueberprueft Checksummen diverser Programme, durchsucht das System nach Rootkits und ueberprueft auch diverse Software (wahrscheinlich basierend auf Versionsnummern) auf Sicherheitsprobleme.

Bei Bedarf kann ich, wenn Du mit Deinem Server fertig bist, auch mal nMap und Nessus drueberlaufen lassen. Falls Bedarf und Interesse besteht kannst Du Dich mal per PN bei mir melden.


----------



## keyoshix (12. Dezember 2005)

Danke für Deine Tips und ich werde auf das mit dem Sicherheitstest von dir gerne zurückkommen, jedoch wahrscheinlich erst Anfang des neuen Jahres. Muss mich ein wenig wieder einarbeiten und alles konfigurieren, und das will ich lieber in Ruhe machen 

Tom


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. Dezember 2005)

Kein Problem, lass Dir Zeit. Ist auch der wesentlich bessere Ansatz als Hals ueber Kopf den Server fertig zu machen.
Falls dann Bedarf besteht kann ich gern mal den Nessus drueberlaufen lassen, falls erwuenscht auch ohne SafeMode. Soll heissen, dass der Nessus je nach Einstellung nur die sicheren Scans laufen laesst oder auch Scans laufen laesst die den Server evtl. temporaer lahm legen koennen. Der "boese" Test liefert natuerlich etwas bessere Ergebnisse, aber der sichere Test ist in der Regel auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Neurodeamon (12. Dezember 2005)

Wenn Du alle anderen Dienste deaktivierst und der Server nur noch über ssh2 (am besten getunnelt und Auth per key[öffentliche schlüssel]) und die Klient-Software der Spele erreichbar ist, sollte sich das Hacken des Servers schon mal sehr erschwert worden sein. Dafür werden sich dann nicht mehr so viele interessieren, nur wenige die sich darauf speziealisiert haben


----------

